# Doh!!!!!



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

OK... 

I read here about putting my quilt together kinda like a big inside out pillow case then sewing it together and turning it right side out. This sounded GREAT!! no binding... no boarders!

I did it!!!!!

Now.... take a guess at how I managed to mess it up.

Here it is. **sigh**


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

That is so funny! I thought I was the only one who could mess things up.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Top side looks good. 
If I ever try it, I'll try to learn from your mistake.

Angie


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I've been sewing for over 50 years and I still make silly mistakes!


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

Been there, done that.


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

ROFL! Allthough I haven't managed this one myself I know that I could..easily too! So, I keep a little Post It right above my work table with the order in which I have to lay out these Quick Turn Quilts! Otherwise and I'd be right there with you! LOL It's just too easy to get mixed up.

It's a beautiful quilt in my favorite colors! Red, White and Blue! Good Show!

LQ


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha!

Yep, done that myself.


----------



## Bits'nBobs (Jul 27, 2007)

Thank you for sharing your 'opps"!!!! Found myself giggling, how rude of me! Haven't we all blundered in one way or another ...... so glad you found the humour in it. Pretty material !! I'll think of you as you unzip your stitches.....ouch! :doh:


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

time for the dreaded frog stitch "rip-it, rip-it" LOL


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Beautiful Quilt !!!!!
OK I am guilty tooo !!!!
But it is much funnier when it happens to some one else, {Please Forgive me} but I did even laugh at myself.
It is fixable, believe me, I did.
Thanks for sharing !!!!
bopeep


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I knew exactly what you had done when you mentioned it. Oh well. I like the frog stitch idea....

You haven't sewn a quilt until you have put it together backwards - at least twice. it is a really cute quilt.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

oh, honey, just rip and repair and forget it! file it under embarrasing moments and move on. 

The quilt is lovely and will be special when you're done!

dawn


----------



## RoseGarden (Jun 5, 2005)

I love that flag fabric, it's really nice looking. 

One question though--what is this method y'all are talking about? A Quick Turn quilt? I googled it and got nothing. Instructions, directions, links please please please?? I hate making borders and bindings! Wanna try this method!


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

RoseGarden said:


> I love that flag fabric, it's really nice looking.
> 
> One question though--what is this method y'all are talking about? A Quick Turn quilt? I googled it and got nothing. Instructions, directions, links please please please?? I hate making borders and bindings! Wanna try this method!



Ditto! What is the correct order so we don't end up with the batting on the outside?


----------



## Vashti (Dec 22, 2006)

Oh that is so funny...I LOVE your blog! I especially liked the B.M.A. If I were a little braver, I'd post a commend there. Alas...I'm not lol. 

Order to put the pieces: Top, Bottom, batting. Then sew round, and turn right side out so that the top & bottom are now outside, then finish up. Correct?


----------



## Vashti (Dec 22, 2006)

Oh, and you'd want top & bottom to be right sides facing.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

You're not along girl. LOL I did that one a quilt, took it apart to correct it and did wrong again. LOL


----------



## Sherri C (Jun 21, 2002)

At least you remembered to leave an opening so you could turn it right side out.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

lol yep I got that part right hehehe


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Hehehe, I got quite a chuckle out of that! Exactly what I would have done, I've no doubt! My mind always gets things like that backwards! Beautiful quilt anyway, and easy enough to fix!


----------

